# show names



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cruise Control
Limited Edition
High Performance
Comfort N Style


----------



## Rides2win (Apr 8, 2011)

What about:
Hot two trot
Jumper's dream
Dipped'n'chrome


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Something along the luxury car theme would be cool

Easy Ridin'
Modern Magic Carpet (that's what they called them on their car website)
Grand Touring
Beyond the Road
Continental Luxury

I like the Cruise Control one too, sounds kinda flashy!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Over the Top
Own Up
The Gentleman
Finley Creek (name of the creek that runs through our property, always thought it would be a cool show name)
Glendale
Rocket Science


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

I love Cruise Control.

"And first place goes to Ms. Jumper on Cruise Control ..."

How about Classic Chrome?


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I actually like Bentley in itself as a show name! It's classy


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Cruise control is a good one 
i have no imagination but heres one lol
Hekan Ping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Brum


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll keep this mind!


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep Bentley, you won't get an awful lot classier, famous for their smooth ride, luxurious finish and classic shape. 

My Father had one of these for years when I was growing up in England. (Stock photo, our house wasn't quite that grand )










Names of some Bentley models: 

Bentley Arnage
Bentley Flying Spur
Bentley Mulsanne


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Brookebum: Bahaha, brum!! classic!


----------

